# Removing hair in the ears



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I am new to the site..mostly just read everyones posts :SM Rocks!: 

After trying different groomers with no success...I do my own grooming as best I can for my Maltese..Tiffany and Maltese/shih Tzu....Holly. It took a year to get Tiffany "detramautized". Now she sits calmly and loves getting brushed ...even doesn't mind getting a "poo poo path" :biggrin: 

How do you remove the hair from the ears? I heard a poodle yelp so loud at the groomers..I am scared to do it! :smheat: 
Thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the group.

If you pull the hair that is ONLY in the ear canal it doesn't hurt, but pulling the hair on the ear leather (flap) will hurt and you will get a yelp. Some people use ear powder because it makes the hair easy to see. You can just use your finger tips or a hemostat (tweezer) if that makes it easier. I just use a blunt tipped tweezer and be very careful that your baby doesn't jump around. You do not want to damage the inner ear with an object. Some recommendations are to grasp the hair in your finger tips and twist as you pull. I have found with my Sassy it doesn't matter how I do it, she doesn't appreciate me pulling her ear hair, but she tolerates it. I always use an ear flush afterwards to soothe the ear.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Does your vet recommend ear hair plucking? Winnie's vet advised against it stating the more you pluck, the more of a 'forest' you'll create. I just put in a few drops of alcohol down the ear canal after a bath to keep the area clean and dry and it seems to work well.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jul 6 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601196


> Does your vet recommend ear hair plucking? Winnie's vet advised against it stating the more you pluck, the more of a 'forest' you'll create. I just put in a few drops of alcohol down the ear canal after a bath to keep the area clean and dry and it seems to work well.[/B]



Isn't the alcohol a bit harsh on the pups?? or is there a special kind you use or a dilute? Ive been having issues with this as well since Scoop has had an ear infection and will not liet me pluck or trim his ear hairs


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jul 6 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601196


> Does your vet recommend ear hair plucking? Winnie's vet advised against it stating the more you pluck, the more of a 'forest' you'll create. I just put in a few drops of alcohol down the ear canal after a bath to keep the area clean and dry and it seems to work well.[/B]


Wonder where your vet got that info........plucking hair does not create a heavier growth. Hair growth is determined by root follicles. Plucking does not create more root follicles.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 6 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601359


> QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jul 6 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601196





> Does your vet recommend ear hair plucking? Winnie's vet advised against it stating the more you pluck, the more of a 'forest' you'll create. I just put in a few drops of alcohol down the ear canal after a bath to keep the area clean and dry and it seems to work well.[/B]


Wonder where your vet got that info........plucking hair does not create a heavier growth. Hair growth is determined by root follicles. Plucking does not create more root follicles.
[/B][/QUOTE]
My vet told me to just keep an eye on it. Gizzy I plucked very rarely. My vet feels like in some dogs not all that maybe the plucking could cause some irritation and that if there wasnt any seen problems with the hair being there or some hair to just leave it be. Now the other vet in that office (that i dont see unless i have to) says make sure it stays plucked , ear infections etc... and she would go on a plucking frenzy lol.. he didnt mind it though.. so I think and this is just my opinion.. if its not broke dont fix it ! So I just peak down in there and see how it looks.. and naturally if there is tons of hair there is no airflow down there and it needs to be thinned out. So far with Toby hes had very little to pull out. :smheat:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My opinion is: If it's not broke, don't fix it.

I have never plucked Toby's ear hairs. He is 4.5 years old and never had an ear problem. I am diligent about cleaning his ears at least once a week and I think that is what keeps his ears healthy. I figure God put it there for a reason.


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

My mom has a little malte-poo and we were told to pluck his hair too, but we never have. Our Toby is about 2.5 years old and has never had an ear problem. I would also have to say every dog is different, so I would just clean your pups ears once a week and keep an eye on her. A good ear cleaning product I've heard about is called EAR SO FRESH by #1 All Systems. You can find it here....
EAR SO FRESH

If you do decide to pluck, I have heard to use the powder, then pluck, followed by some Tea Tree Oil to eliminate bacteria and whatnot. I have not personally done this, this is just what I have read and what I would do if I was plucking. Hope this helped!! B)


----------

